# Trolling for tuna



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

What is the best type of lures for trolling for yellow fin at the oil rigs.are the small islanders good or what should I use how fast should u troll them also


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Most small skirted lures and cedar plugs will work. The natural colored cedar plug has probably accounted for more tuna than just about any other lure. 

If bait rigging isn't a problem, a dink ballyhoo trolled naked at 4 knots or so on 60-80lb fluoro is hard to beat.


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*tuna*

tuna feathers work well. Tuna will bite small lure readly you you need to scale down a bit.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Also using Fluor carbon will greatly increase your bite ratio...


----------



## CAPEHORN 31 (Jan 13, 2011)

Ditto to what Chris said. Small flouro and small ballyhoo. Or lip bridled baby hardtails.


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

What are some of the opinions about HI-Vis line around the rigs? I like it open water on a CC as I can better see my lines, but some guys just wig out at the idea that I would try it around the rigs. THX


----------



## big blue (Jun 28, 2008)

Magic236 said:


> What are some of the opinions about HI-Vis line around the rigs? I like it open water on a CC as I can better see my lines, but some guys just wig out at the idea that I would try it around the rigs. THX


 Trolling with it is fine but they won't eat chunking or live baiting with hi-vis (not very well anyway)


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Just add a wind-on or other fluorocarbon to the high-vis line. I did really well last year with the new aluminum cedar plugs. Both pink and blue.


----------

